# why more male's on rescue sites?



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I was looking on a rescue site and there alway's seems like there are more male's needing homes. Does anyone know why this is? I can't understand why our there so many 10 and up goldens. That is a wonderful age!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Apparently nobody knows, lol.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think people aren't seeing this because it's posted in the wrong forum.

Females are considered much more desirable than the males by the general population. My female fosters are scooped up very quickly. I think people think females make better pets, though I am biased towards males. I think that's why you are seeing more males available for adoption than females.

As for the seniors, I think people don't want to deal with the health problems that older dogs end up with. Plus, I have seen many people get a new puppy and then dump their senior because it doesn't get along with the new puppy.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

That is sad why anyone would give up there life long companion, unbelievable. I didn't know there was another forum, I notice my threads say how to instructions, I guess I stll don't know what I'm doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*58loosy*

This post should be in the Golden REtriever Cases topic on here.
That way people will notice and reply.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My father had convinced me that a spay female was the best family pet....therefore we always had females. Then when making a cross country move, we decided a puppy would help the kids feel more at home. We found one breeder locally with one pup left, a male. So we got Clyde who is now 9&1/2 and my heart dog! I now am the proud momma to 4 goldens (3 of them males)!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CFGRR has had more Males come into Rescue this year so far than females by far. Seems like we either have lots of males or lots of females at any given time. 

We've had a lot of Seniors come into our Rescue this year too-the economy has had a lot to do with it. Some people can no longer afford to care for their animals or they are moving to another location for work and aren't able to find housing that accepts pets-life style changes in general. Some people have health related issues, may be going into a Nursing home. CFGRR has been very fortuante that we have been able to find great homes for our Seniors. There are a lot of Retirees living on the NC Coast who want an older, calm, laid back dog. It's a win-win situation for all. 

I am like Fostermom-I like the golden boys alot. I have a boy and a girl, really enjoy having one of each, they're so different in their personalities, each are unique. I don't have a preference of one over the other, males and females are both equally great pets!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's CFGRR's newest Intake-A senior girl named Sunny who was an Owner Surrender because her family was moving to a new location for work and couldn't take her.


*Sunny*

Golden Retriever
Size: Large 
Age: Senior 
Sex: Female 

*Notes:*


Sunny is a super sweet 11 year old Golden girl that was owner surrendered as her family was moving and could not take her. She is up to date on shots, has been spayed and likes other dogs. We'll update this site as we get more information on Sunny.


Sunny is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered.
*Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue*

Wilmington, NC
910-791-5001 [email protected]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The seniors break my heart, especially the ones that are picked up as strays and either their owners dumped them or didn't know to look at the shelter for them. They get old and people don't want to deal with them anymore. 

There is always more boys because that cute fluffy puppy grew into a rambunctious big dog and owners didn't spend time training or socializing them, so they are hard to handle. They give them up. I don't know why the same is not true of females, but that's been my experience about why young males are given up or gotten rid of.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

My first Golden was a male.
My second Golden was a female who I think of as the sweetest dog that I have ever had even though the two that I have now and wonderful dogs.
My third dog is a male who I love dearly. He is approximately 10 years old.
My fourth dog is a female who was 8 in Dec.
I love both males and females.
Each have their own endearing qualities and Seniors can make wonderful companions as they slow down and take life a bit easier.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I just doesn't understand relinguishing because of moving, would these people get rid of there children if they move into a only adult place, to me it is the same. If I lived closer to cape fear sounds like a lovely senior. cape fear want to know would bring in a senior over 10 yrs. be hard on a senior with my playful 11 mos. old. Lucy plays hard with our 10 yr. old senior but my senior takes Lucy down, they have a great time.


----------



## Charms (Jun 17, 2010)

Most people seem to want female puppies from breeders as well from shelters. My pup's litter had 9 males and 2 females. The breeder took one female and another breeder took the other. 

Since this was my first puppy, my breeder picked the pup for me. Long before the puppies were born, I told her gender wasn't important. Temperment and health were the priorities. After meeting with me and talking at length about what type of dog I wanted, my lifestyle, dog activities I was interested in, etc...she decided a male would be best. 

She was right. My boy is an absolute doll and exactly the pup I wanted. I've heard that the female Goldens are smarter and the males are more goofy and affectionate. Either way, I couldn't be happier!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Funny thing is, on whole, Male Goldens are far more laid-back and friendly than the females are.

A higher number of Female Goldens I've met should be named Omarosa than males named Gordon Ramsey 



fostermom said:


> I think people aren't seeing this because it's posted in the wrong forum.
> 
> Females are considered much more desirable than the males by the general population. My female fosters are scooped up very quickly. I think people think females make better pets, though I am biased towards males. I think that's why you are seeing more males available for adoption than females.
> 
> As for the seniors, I think people don't want to deal with the health problems that older dogs end up with. Plus, I have seen many people get a new puppy and then dump their senior because it doesn't get along with the new puppy.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

This is my 3rd golden so I don't have a male golden to compare but I have heard what you said charm, my male springer is very affectionate and goofy. My females have also been affectionate but male would be more.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I think many people have in the back of their mind a male dog of their childhood neighborhood - unneutered, aggressive and "humpy". No matter what the breed, they think a male will be harder to handle. They don't take into consideration that virtually any dog they adopt or rescue will be spayed/neutered and that makes a huge difference in some breeds.

As to the epidemic of senior surrenders? It's heartbreaking. Personally, they are my favorites. Other than keeling over dead I can't think of a reason I would ever give up mine - and I have provisions for them if that happens! Just wish I had a bigger house to adopt more. My youngest is seven, my oldest is eleven.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I help CFGRR with Intakes-I have a soon to be 15 year old Golden boy and our Intake Coordinator has a 10 yr. old girl. It's really hard for both of us when someone contacts us wanting to surrender a Senior Golden-we don't understand it at all and it really breaks our heart, but we know there are certain circumstances beyond people's control and they need CFGRR's help. We are thankful they contact us instead of taking the golden to AC or abandoning it, which happens too often.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

I, too, noticed that there are mostly males in rescue and also the huge number of senior goldens when looking at the rescue websites! That's why, when we started thinking about getting another golden when my girl Cobey died in January, I decided to get a senior - and then ended up with TWO! 3 weeks apart - one 9 years old and one almost 15.

While the 14 year old has been a challenge, she is getting more used to us. She was severely depressed when we got her, but I've been in close contact with her family (who moved to Germany) and things are getting better all the time. We feel so bad for her and hope that she is starting to feel more at home with us.


----------



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

I have grown up with goldens and have had four girls and three boys over my lifetime. The boys are the biggest momma's boys and just love to be hugged and snuggled. The girls are more independent and let me love them. I think one of each is the right mix.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We had a 14 year old boy come into our rescue at the end of last year. He is a gorgeous boy but I was full at that time so he went into another foster home and will stay there. No one has shown any interest in him. If I hadnt had a full home, he would have come to me because I fell in love with him when I saw him. He is a gorgeous sweet boy and is still going strong running and playing with the younger pups. My friend loves him to death and says he is staying with her till the end.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Starfire5 said:


> I, too, noticed that there are mostly males in rescue and also the huge number of senior goldens when looking at the rescue websites! That's why, when we started thinking about getting another golden when my girl Cobey died in January, I decided to get a senior - and then ended up with TWO! 3 weeks apart - one 9 years old and one almost 15.
> 
> While the 14 year old has been a challenge, she is getting more used to us. She was severely depressed when we got her, but I've been in close contact with her family (who moved to Germany) and things are getting better all the time. We feel so bad for her and hope that she is starting to feel more at home with us.


People who surrender an Senior that has spent it's entire life with the same family since they were a puppy, have NO IDEA how hard it is for the Seniors to adjust being in a different home with different people. They look for their family for a long time. 

They do adjust, but as Starfire5 said about her 14 year old girl, they are depressed for a quite awhile. You know they are missing their families, wondering where they are......... it's heartbreaking, but they do come around. It takes a very special person to take in a Senior-it takes lots of time and patience. 

If something were to happen to my husband, our Senior boy would not make it without him, it would only be a matter of time before he went too. My Senior is so close to my husband, he loves me too, but he is glued to the hip with my husband-goes everywhere he goes, he is always by his side-they are in separable.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> People who surrender an Senior that has spent it's entire life with the same family since they were a puppy, have NO IDEA how hard it is for the Seniors to adjust being in a different home with different people. They look for their family for a long time.
> 
> They do adjust, but as Starfire5 said about her 14 year old girl, they are depressed for a quite awhile. You know they are missing their families, wondering where they are......... it's heartbreaking, but they do come around. It takes a very special person to take in a Senior-it takes lots of time and patience.
> 
> If something were to happen to my husband, our Senior boy would not make it without him, it would only be a matter of time before he went too. My Senior is so close to my husband, he loves me too, but he is glued to the hip with my husband-goes everywhere he goes, he is always by his side-they are in separable.


When Tess came into the rescue, she was 10 years old and had lived with the same family since she was 6 weeks old. For the first full week, she laid by the front door and whined excitedly every time she heard a car door slam. She really thought her people were coming back. Then she moped for another week or two. During that time, I adopted out the other senior I was fostering. Once he was gone, she attached herself to me and became my dog. The rescue offered to move her to another permanent foster home, but I couldn't do that to her, besides, I really loved her by then. So she spent her next 2 1/2 years with us until cancer took her. She was a very special girl.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

My first rescue was a male (Bobby) and then we got Frankie. 
After we loss Bobby the rescue asked if we would be interested in a female.
One look at her sweet face and she had me(us).
It really doesn't matter to us one way or another, they all have hearts of GOLD!


----------

